# Problem burning latest Ubuntu



## JunkBear (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi. 

I tried Windows 7 tool, Nero OEM and Ulead Burn Now but the cd or dvd is not bootable.

I used the ISO from their official website. 

That something odd because 3 computers I tested had the same problem and it will not boot at computer startup or during Windows session. 

Anybody can give me a clue about this problem? 

Thank you.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 17, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Hi.
> 
> I tried Windows 7 tool, Nero OEM and Ulead Burn Now but the cd or dvd is not bootable.
> 
> ...



probably an error in download, try downloading it again


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 17, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> probably an error in download, try downloading it again



I tried 4 times burning it on 2 CD and 2 DVD.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

Use a flash drive instead and try this:

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

Worked great for me everytime I used it


----------



## Jetster (Sep 17, 2013)

Its probably your burner. I just made a Ubuntu disk yesterday


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 17, 2013)

Burn as image, not as data CD
Write mode should be “raw”, or “DAO raw P-W” depending on the options given.
Burning speed of 8x or less.
Are you sure you comply to the things I summed up?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2013)

I have always just used iso recorder for burning iso's. The last install of Ubuntu I did , which was 13.04 on my i7 I use the flash drive method using pen drive.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 18, 2013)

Download it as a torrent and it'll automatically correct any fuck ups with downloading it (well, it'll try again until it gets it right), make sure you actually burned the iso *as* a disc instead of *on* the disc, make sure you set all the writing options correctly, open it in explorer and make sure everything is there, etc.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 18, 2013)

I know how to burn ISO. All the files are extracted during the burning process but it won't start. Pretty strange. Anyway I will try when i have some time to lose and I will come back with the results.


----------

